# Wheres everybody from?



## HellCat (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey all just wondering where everybody was from im in oregon by the coast.


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

*All over*

Born and Raised on St Thomas USVI
High School/College/Now in Burlington, VT
July '04 Charlotte, NC!!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

HellCat said:


> Hey all just wondering where everybody was from im in oregon by the coast.


I'm from Albany Oregon.

You can check the profile of any member to see where they're from, if they'v filled it in truthfully.


----------



## Jax Rider (Jan 13, 2004)

*Jacksonville,Florida*

For the past 24 years. everywhere else before that. Military brat.


----------



## ryan16 (Mar 12, 2004)

Northern Cali baby just a little north of the golden gate!


----------



## jason74 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm from Sault Ste. Marie, ontario Canada. Right on the northern Michigan border. We are still getting snow so it's interesting trying to get road rides in between snowfalls.


----------



## sh0rty (Jan 16, 2004)

*Canada Eh!*

<img src = "https://www.virtuallandmedia.com/flags2-1/canada/CANADA.GIF">

Vancouver British Columbia! 

sh0rty


----------



## nermol (Jan 14, 2004)

Bothell, WA


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

HellCat said:


> Hey all just wondering where everybody was from im in oregon by the coast.


Grafton New York is where I was raised. Spent a lot of time in Boston, a little in Portland Maine (nice town for riding, miles of singletrack inside the town and immediate suburbs), and now I'm in Worcester (pronounced wo-ster) Massachusetts, but not for too long.


----------



## leximog (Jan 30, 2004)

*all over too*

Kiwi here, now resident in WV, which is not so bad either, 
if you like hick towns, I do 

(accent raises a few eyebrows though)

Great riding both places, as long as you like mud, which again I do, so I'm as happy as a pig in it...


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

Oakville, Ontario

Just picked up 25 cm of the white stuff.. yuck. Looks like no trails for me for a while....


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

*Venice...*

I've been lurking way too long. Venice, Ca...


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Raleigh, NC


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

*Born and raised in Southern Califonia, but moved to Colorado last year*

I love Colorado and they actually have some mountain biking here


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

*I lived there 33 years, but still can't spell it. I meant CalifoRnia*

yup, yup, yup


----------



## DrGlen51 (Mar 4, 2004)

Currently, roughing it here in Marin, California, trying to live through this heat wave of 70 and 80 degree weather. It's rough, I'm going to have to start packing an extra water bottle.


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*Snowy Cape Cod*

Four inches on the ground this morning, more due on Fri. Saturday is the first day of Spring. Can't complain, I rode all winter long. Jim


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

New Hudson Mi. About a half hour west of Detroit. Not a lot of climbng, but great rolling singletrack. Perfect for a Clyde...


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*canadian ex-pat*

originally i'm from the waterdown, on, canada, area. did university in guelph, on, and then in hamilton, on ...

... now i live in metrowest boston. and it's a nice spot. sometimes i do miss home, but that's the way it goes. won't be here forever.

hating that i just had to shovel this morning, and that there's a chance of snow for the rest of the week as well ... does it make me a bad canadian to dislike winter? snowboarding makes it tolerable, but still.


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

Born: LI, NY...1967-1995 NH...1995-97 Durango....1997-present...NH. Future, not really sure, getting sick of snow. Anyone want to give me a dream job in say....AZ, UT, NM?


----------



## carter1 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Apex, North Carolina*

The peak of good living! At least thats what is says on our water tower.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*Somewhere near here...*



HellCat said:


> Hey all just wondering where everybody was from im in oregon by the coast.


----------



## fire horse (Mar 9, 2004)

*all over but, NOW*

DUUUUDE, I'm in Santa Cruz, aka Surf City, Bike City, USA.


----------



## IndyFan (Feb 5, 2004)

*The Land of Entrapment*

Or New Mexico, if you prefer. Originally form Indiana, also lived in Bedford TX for a year (Ft Worth suburb), and Overland Park KS for a couple of years. Of those places I liked OP the best. I'm workin' on a new relocation. Not sure where yet, but it has to be green, get more than 20" of rain each year, and have a better ratio of cost of living vs. income than New Mexico. That of course probably spells somewhere in the midwest ( which is okay by me).


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*SoCal - the OC Norte*

Born here, raised in Colorado, dragged back here as a teen. But I go to Colorado every year. I've been many cool places and always try to ride wherever I go. Recent trips to Whistler and Sedona are stand outs.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*Kinda Surprised*

Not many from the mid-west here.

Origionally from Ohio, and now in one of the fattest states in the union. Indiana.

Hills? What hills?

JmZ


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*For all you ONtarioans....*

It sucks to be you 
I moved from there because of that crappy snow that you STILL getting lol
Vancouver BC here too


----------



## Troll (Jan 28, 2004)

*Asheville, NC*

Love it here.Later, Doug


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Morro Bay California, town's run by crooks but local riding is 365 days/year!


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

HellCat said:


> Hey all just wondering where everybody was from im in oregon by the coast.


Born and raised in east Texas
lived in Austin, TX for a couple years of college
now I am in Charlotte, NC finishing school and probably staying here a little while (tired of moving around)


----------



## Redriderpro (Dec 20, 2003)

*Florida here...*

Native all the way. Valrico, Just East of Tampa
Yes, we have Mountains in Florida.. they tend to be inverted though.
( Old Phosphate pits)
Mostly we have tight, bumpy, technical singletrac with short ( 20' to 60" feet) uphills and downhills.
Contrary to pouplar belief, trees do grow as close as 22" on single trac trails.. unlike some of the places I've taken trips out West.

Here's one of the four local spots within 25 miles of here.

http://content.mtbr.com/pscTrails/U...afia,River,State,Park/PRD_167454_4540crx.aspx


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Fremont, California*

Born in Mass, moved to Europe, moved to NY, moved to Socal, Moved to AZ, moved to Socal, Moved to Europe, Moved to Socal, Moved to Norcal.

Staying put for awhile....

JS


----------



## shark67 (Jan 12, 2004)

*not so much mountains*

but we do have some fairly good looking scenery in Indiana. And may they actually let us start riding here soon


----------



## dave66 (Jan 15, 2004)

*ottawa canada*

born and raised on the gr8 lakes tho [owen sound]. I hate snow but love having different seasons so i guess i'll stick around
winter makes you appreciate summer
and nothing better than blowing off work the first warm afternoon in the spring and going to sit on a patio.......and then drinking your cabfare money as you can just bike home!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Originally from Cols, OH. Now residing in Boone, NC. I'd say the riding here is a little bit better.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Redriderpro said:


> Native all the way. Valrico, Just East of Tampa


Hey, my great uncle lives in Valrico, half of my family is in Balm.

I lived in Melbourne, FL for 18 years (my whole life, born there) now I live in Gainesville, FL.


----------



## GhstRydrX (Jan 22, 2004)

*Hoosier Daddy!*

Born in Chicago, finnished HS in French Lick, IN(you want to ride some tough rolling hills?) And now raising a family in Carmel,IN.


----------



## tachyon (Feb 5, 2004)

Chattanooga, Tennessee checking in.

Just moved from Charlotte, NC and haven't gotten too much riding in yet. I'll start in a week or so and hope to get in quite a few miles this summer.

tachyon


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

SoCal baby--home of the almost endless summer!! Live in South Riverside county. Work in North San Diego county. Ride anywhere and everywhere in between.


----------



## Uumske (Apr 1, 2004)

*Greetings from Europe!*

Hi, born and raised in that little European country which has all that nice chocolate & beer  Belgium!


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

HellCat said:


> Hey all just wondering where everybody was from im in oregon by the coast.


Oregon by the coast, that's a good place, I'm from So Cal by the coast, which is not a bad place to be stuck, ridings good, smog makes for nice sunsets and with any luck our houses will enable us to retire young to a clean air state that's less populated, somewhere like Oregon perhaps.


----------



## funkbandit (Apr 15, 2004)

*Marquette, Michigan*

Born and raised on the south shore of Lake Superior. Moved to Green Bay, Wisconsin for a bit and then got the hell out of there in a hurry.


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Utah...Gateway to Nevada*

Welcome to Utah...set your watch back 25 years.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

*Lexington, Kentucky Usa!!!*

I'm thinking of moving to Arizona or Colorado after school. The trails are great here but I hate this Kentucky weather. If you don't like the weather in KY, wait about 5 minutes and it will change.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

Salem, VA (right next to Roanoke)


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*long island,ny*

is where i reside. not a very good place to ride.


----------



## AlbeeRM (May 26, 2004)

Novi, Michigan


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ryan16 said:


> Northern Cali baby just a little north of the golden gate!


Same...Santa Rosa style


----------



## Fredsv (May 12, 2004)

Hailey, Idaho


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Northern California*



HellCat said:


> Hey all just wondering where everybody was from im in oregon by the coast.


 Oakland rocks!

Raised in San Anselmo (marin) during the early mountian biker boom times. The Fisher shop was about half a mile from my house. I bought my first fork from The Man himself.


----------



## Franky_Rizzo (Apr 21, 2004)

Born and raised Napa, CA
Live in Sin City, NV


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Pittsburgh, PA --> Cleveland, OH --> Las Vegas, NV --> Portland, OR --> Atlanta, GA.

Wanting desperately to go back to the PAC NW. Damn job!

OrEgUn rules.


----------



## cranky (May 27, 2004)

I am from Connecticut. lots of good xc riding. Twisty turny rocky rooty fun... smallish ridges with lots of up and down but no super-long climbs.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

New Lexington, Ohio

foot hills of the appilation mountains


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Calgary, Alberta. Twenty minutes from the foothills!


----------



## RC JonB (Mar 1, 2004)

HellCat said:


> Hey all just wondering where everybody was from im in oregon by the coast.


Campbell, Ca (San Jose) baby


----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2004)

*Mansfield Texas*

Suburb of the Dallas Ft Worth Metroplex.There is actually a pretty decent trail system here. Quite a bit for the terrain we have to work with. One good thing about it is everything is spread out around here so you get used to alot of driving and it does not bother you to drive a while to get to a trail. Love the weekend get-a-ways like to the Womble trail in Arkansas.


----------



## skihillguy (Mar 29, 2004)

Born in Ottawa but now in Town of Blue mtns. Got to love it here
skiing all winter...biking all summer....the bay is right here and tons o gold courses.
then more skiing again.

Who'd wanna live in vancouver with all the rain and grey skies


----------



## IndyCranker (Jun 2, 2004)

Evansville, IN


----------



## 00 DUCK (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm from Independence, Missouri. A little bit city, a little bit country. Near Kansas city.


----------



## Scabby Elbowz (May 31, 2004)

*Seven-One-Nine*

Finally found a home in Colorado Springs  .

Before that I lowered the property values in:

Denver  
Boulder  
Estes Park  
Cripple Creek  
Durango  
Platteville  ?

Nice to see there are a few other hosses down this way!


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

*Wyoming*

Born and raised in Cody most of my life, tragedies and life took me to other towns. I finished my bachelors (Non typ) In Laramie, lovely riding area.. and now reside in the wyoming black hills region...


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

*here and there*

Born in Asheville,NC, grew up in Woodstock,Georgia, moved to Boulder/Longmont,Co in April. I love it here so far.


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

Long Island, atop a chunk of terminal moraine in Po' Washin'ton, NY.


----------



## Crawfishy (Jun 17, 2004)

Indianapolis, IN. Orig. from Baton Rouge, LA.


----------



## Puff_daddi (May 3, 2004)

*Location Location Location*

Grew up in Ohio, but now live on the coast of Connecticut - nuthing like riding singletrack right next to the ocean!

www.ctnemba.org
keep the rubber side down...


----------



## thenewguy (Jun 17, 2004)

I grew up in Brigham City, what a small world.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like I am the first of us actually living in the southern hemisphere.
Toowoomba QLD Australia.
Smack bang on top of the Great Dividing Range and approximately 1 and a half hours west of Brisbane.


----------



## NC-CLYDESDALE (Jun 13, 2004)

Cary N.c.


----------



## BikeQuest (Jul 13, 2004)

Githersburg, Maryland


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

*Location Location Location*

London, UK


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm from Carlisle, UK. Want to move though and take everyone I know with me!


----------



## jpc111 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Stevensville, MI*

SW corner of the state, on Lake Michigan.

"The sunset coast"


----------



## Fatty Dad (Mar 3, 2007)

Originally from the Eugene area.

Now roasting my fat butt off in Modesto, Ca.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Simi Valley, Ca ,.......SoCal


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Austin, TX


----------



## 1911GS (Oct 19, 2006)

Mabuhay!Manila,Philippines.


----------



## CaballoLoco (Jan 20, 2007)

Born and raised in San Juan, Puerto Rico.
Currently live in southeast Pennsylvania.


----------



## guitargonaut (Apr 2, 2007)

I currently reside in the big city of Beckley, WV.


----------



## disraeli (Mar 8, 2007)

P-Town, OR

Go Blazers!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Born in San Jose, Costa Rica, currently live in Saarbrücken, Germany


----------



## rony b (Apr 29, 2007)

waterford, Ireland:thumbsup:


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

The Hammer.......Hamilton, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## kevhogaz (Sep 28, 2005)

In chronological order, from birth"

San Diego, CA 1968-1975
Susanville, CA 1975-1983
Denton, TX 1979
Phoenix, AZ 1983-1991
Portland, OR 1991-2001
Phoenix, AZ 2001-present


----------



## kona1611 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Where I have been and am now*

1971 - Opp, AL (born)
1973 - Columbus, MS
1980 - Starkville, MS
1993 - Memphis, TN
1998 - Birmingham, AL
1998 - Memphis, TN (so much for that job in B'ham lol!)
2000 - [3 weeks of paradise in Moab/Colorado, shouldn't have come back]
2005 - Starkville, MS (present)

aka, Southern boy who loves to mountain bike :thumbsup: ... http://www.msmtb.org

Chuckie
'99 Kona Muni-Mula HT


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Another in Austin, TX


----------



## motomack86 (Jan 13, 2007)

San Carlos,California. NORCAL!


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*There's gold in them hills*

Born in Atlanta, GA. Raised in Chattanooga, TN till 21 then moved to Scottsdale, AZ. Lived there for 9 years then transferred to San Diego for 6 years. Began mountain biking there in 1989. Transferred to San Francisco and have been here in the Bay Area since 1996. Where next????


----------



## the deanage (Mar 5, 2005)

*CT baby*

born and raised. Simsbury- quaint, right out of Currier and Ives.....


----------



## yoda2 (Nov 3, 2006)

NY and now UT


----------



## CARP (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm in West Chester, Pennsylvania. Home of Viva La Scam!


----------



## Burrito (May 11, 2007)

I'm originally from Belgium, but now living in Pasadena, California.


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

Berlin, Germany


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

And yet another from Austin.


----------



## mfranklin01 (Jun 10, 2007)

am i the only person from Louisiana? 

Currently i live in Baton Rouge, LA.


----------



## giant_kyle (May 26, 2007)

I used to live in slidell, la. now i'm in hattiesburg, ms


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

near Lake George, NY


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Walnut Creek, CA, 2 miles from the base of Mt. Diablo, 200 yards from Lime Ridge open space- lucky boy.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm English, moved to Los Angeles in 2004, working in Venice, Ca.


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

CO, PA, NM, NY, OK, NV, WA, CA, NV, TX, CA. Home is NM. Current residence is San Jose, CA.


----------



## Pegasos (Feb 9, 2007)

Born in Greece, moved to London for uni and work, then to Toronto for post grad and work, then to Athens for the 2004 Games (also work - unfortunately) and now in Switzerland.


----------



## WallaceAskew (Apr 20, 2007)

one more in Austin!!!


----------

